# IBS diet help for a teenager?



## SimplySmiles (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm looking to try the FODMAP diet thing to try and eliminate foods that may be a trigger. I have a list of what I can eat and what I can't eat, but I need help with actually constructing meals out of that. Does anyone have a website with free meal plans, or does anyone know of meals that work and follow FODMAP? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Read the Diet forum for more info:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/forum/19-diet/


----------



## hannah.elizabeth916 (Apr 23, 2012)

i am on that diet!!!!!!!! honestly i think it is terrible, but it has helped me a lot! i would definitely try it!


----------

